# Retrofitting a JCS900-2AE DRO



## w9ran (Oct 31, 2019)

New guy here - I found this forum while looking for info about the JCS900-2AE DRO which I'm sure is pretty popular.    But I haven't found a manual that can answer the question I have.   

I'd like to retrofit this DRO onto my Tree 2UVR mill which came with an Anilam Wizard - the first model they made.   Electronically it's obsolete but the glass scales (2 axis) are Bausch and Lomb and I'd like to keep and use them if possible.    I'll have to change the connectors, but that's in my sparky skill set.     What I wanted to confirm is that the JCS900-2AE can accept input from these scales which are marked "Metric .01mm" - i.e. 10 micron resolution.     If so, I should be all set.    

As a novice machinist I really only need basic functions but would really like to have a DRO again if anyone could confirm that my scales will work.

Thanks,
Bob


----------

